# Brownies in Dubai



## Ron Jon (Jan 20, 2010)

We are moving to Dubai and my daughter (Aged 8) really wants to join the Brownies. Is there a Brownie pack in Dubai and where is it located? We are likely to be living in Motor City/Greens community area.


----------



## movinmary (Jan 21, 2010)

Although we haven't lived there in 3 years when we did, my daughter joined brownies through the school she attended. The Brownie/Sparks groups were run by a few Canadian and American moms.


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Just google brownies in dubai


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

chunkykitty said:


> Just google brownies in dubai


If it helps, the contact info I have is: [email protected]
There are a number of Brownie packs around Dubai 

Anna
StageAbility


----------

